# Lash and Brow Tinting...



## WearThePinkRibbon (Oct 13, 2003)

Does anybody tint their brows and/or eyelashes? I'm considering getting my lashes done, but I'm a little hesitant to get my eybrows done. I'm afraid they'll look awful, and I don't want to have to live with that for the 3 months (or however long it lasts)! Anybody have opinions?


----------



## WearThePinkRibbon (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly what the process is, but it's like semi-permanent coloring. It's not permanent like tatooing is... My friend used to have it done, she said it needed to be done about once every three months...but she stopped because she didn't want to spend the money on it.


----------



## WearThePinkRibbon (Oct 17, 2003)

I've seen eyebrow tinting priced anywhere from $10 to $30. My big concern is that I've read that there is some risk involved, including possible damage to the eyes/eyesight. I'm sure that's pretty extreme, but since I'm already blind in one eye, I can't afford to take stupid chances! I see my eye doctor in a couple of weeks, so I'm certainly going to ask what she thinks....but I was wondering what other people's experience is with this...


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 9, 2003)

Originally Posted by *WearThePinkRibbon* I've seen eyebrow tinting priced anywhere from $10 to $30. My big concern is that I've read that there is some risk involved, including possible damage to the eyes/eyesight. I'm sure that's pretty extreme, but since I'm already blind in one eye, I can't afford to take stupid chances! I see my eye doctor in a couple of weeks, so I'm certainly going to ask what she thinks....but I was wondering what other people's experience is with this... I use a toothbrush dipped in the color I use to highlight/cover the white hairs on the front...don't have too many but they seem to reappear faster or else the color wears off faster bec. of cleansers, etc. It doesn't drip &amp; I leave it on the same time as covering the roots time. I alternate w/Lancome auburn eyebrow pencil with the brush on the end &amp; an old Sears brand pencil in sanddune or something like that, it's a neutral blond that fills in the sparse area where I have a scar. If you have a stiff, slanted little brow brush, you can change the color of your brows by using the eyeshadow or blush you favor for a pop of color. Bare Minerals Warmth is an all-purpose versatile color for everywhere, including lips.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 10, 2003)

My mom used to have her eye lashes tinted and she loved it because it would make her eyes look better with more color. She didn't want to pay for having it done anymore so now she just buys the kits and does it herself. The color lasts about a month at a time. I'm not sure about the name of the product because my mom lives in Finland and that is where she buys it from.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 10, 2003)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* My mom used to have her eye lashes tinted and she loved it because it would make her eyes look better with more color. She didn't want to pay for having it done anymore so now she just buys the kits and does it herself. The color lasts about a month at a time. I'm not sure about the name of the product because my mom lives in Finland and that is where she buys it from. Sounds like something I'd used. Never tinted my lashes before.


----------



## bluepisces (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:
My big concern is that I've read that there is some risk involved, including possible damage to the eyes/eyesight. The dyes they use now are vegetable based and temporary (like henna) rather than the high ammonia/peroxide based permanent colors they used when this first became popular 20+ years ago. Blindness, et al is less a risk than it is a scare factor to those who are considering the procedure from those who *never* have. The "opinions" are amusing since theyre usually from people who dont even work in the beauty industry- they dont even *know* what chemical is used, theyd rather just assume its Clairol in a tube or something and try to frighten people than just say "Gee, I dont know". I'd rather have an honest non opinion than an uninformed boogy man story.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi, I reguarly get my brows and lashes tinted. The therapist can build the intensity of the tint for your lashes and brows. I get the tint when i am having an eyebrow shape and wax and of course the new eyelash perm! (which i have just had done). No need for mascara!


----------



## j3llyb3lly (Jul 11, 2006)

does anyone have any before and after pictures of eyelash/eyebrow tinting?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a link to a thread where Marisol had her brows tinted...

Results from first time brow wax &amp; tint


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2006)

hey whats an eyelash perm??? ive never heard of that before!!!


----------



## beautyaddict (Jul 11, 2006)

if you go to Sally's Beauty Supply.. they have eybrow tinting kits. i was going to buy one but didnt know exactly what to do! so i just fill mine in with a dark brown eyebrow pencil


----------



## ivette (Jul 12, 2006)

i don't have any advice abt that except make sure you go to a reputable person

for those services. also, i don't know if u are aware, but a model named gemma kidd

has her own makeup line and in it she has a mascara that is semi-permanent. i don't

know how well it works though, but u may want to give it a try


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

I have my eyebrows waxed and dyed once a month (I WISH it lasted three months) and my eyelashes dyed every two weeks. I go with blue black for my eyelashes and dark brown for my eyebrows. It costs me $30 all up for waxing and both tints (I don't know what the breakdown is). I am under the impression that this is not legal in the States, but here in Australia, almost all the salons do it. I even have my eyelashes done while I have my contacts in!

The eyelash tinting doesn't add any thickness, but it will bring out all the length. I don't wear mascara all the time, so it is helpful for me

When I have my eyebrows done, I think it looks a little odd the first day, sort of like Joan Crawford! I think the dye stains the skin, but after taking off my makeup that day and showering the next, it looks fine. I always try to have mine done at the end of the day and then hide out at home! But I get my brows waxed and they are all red for the rest of the day, so....


----------



## BlessedRoots (Apr 4, 2007)

Eyelash perms wow had never heard of it came here to search after running across a salon that offers it ..wondering ca.n u wear falsies and mascara if you get an eyelash perm. The pic below is linked to the site it cam from which sells home kits for eyelash perms.


----------



## mahrisa (Apr 5, 2007)

I get my eyelashes tinted, it doesnt take long.. maybe like 10 or 15 minutes depending on how dark you want them and it lasts a few months. My esthetician puts these little cotton pads under my bottom lashes (and i think there's some vaseline on the cotton pads) then i close my eyes and she paints on the dye. It's safe for the eyes obviously and doesn't hurt at all, i forget what kind of dye it is though.


----------



## BlessedRoots (Apr 5, 2007)

I understand tinting but a perm whoa


----------



## SalJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Personally I think eyelash perming is crap. We did it at college when I was training and I wouldn't have it done again. Although maybe if someone good did it rather than a student, it might make a difference?!?!

Tinting is good though. I have mine blue/black which is not really blue but a lovely vibrant dark black. What I love about it is that it makes the bottom lashes lovely and dark and I don't need mascara on them. I still wear it on the top though as I still think I need it.

Reminds me, I must get them done again.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm. Ive seen some people matching color to hair and it looked odd. Try a shade lighter.

As for perming - I wouldnt do it personally... but the results do look neat, I suppose.


----------

